# Secretariat Celebration March 27, 2011



## katahttude (Mar 7, 2011)

Did anyone else go to the Secretariat Celebration in Doswell, VA, March 27th? I entered my mare, Katahttude in the Secretariat Look Alike Contest. We were pictured in our local newspaper
http://www.delmarvanow.com/article/...dyssey=mod|newswell|text|Eastern Shore News|s

and another photographer, Cynthia M. Longo, got some neat shots of her!

At Home | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Channeling Secretariat! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

wow that's neat!!


----------

